# Thank God I knit!



## Nokum (Mar 21, 2012)

I am spending time in the hospital and my stay may be quite long, but I brought my knitting and it really helps to pass the time. Already I have been asked to knit bonnets for 2 of my nurses. Without my knitting I think I would go crazy (crazier?). Thank God my mom taught my how to knit!
PS. Today is Christmas Day and I wish all and sundry a happy and peaceful holiday.
I won't be getting on the computer much but will check in with KP whenever I can.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Prayer said for a speedy and complete recovery for you. Glad you have your knitting to help you pass the time....nice the nurses have made requests. Keep up the cheery atittude and post your projects when you are able...looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear you have to spend the holiday in the hospital, but so happy you have your knitting to keep you occupied. Best wishes for a speedy recovery. I am in bed at home with a bad cough and cold. Miss spending Christmas with daughter and her family.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear you have to spend the holiday in the hospital, but so happy you have your knitting to keep you occupied. Best wishes for a speedy recovery. I am in bed at home with a bad cough and cold. Miss spending Christmas with daughter and her family. Oops! Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry you have to be in the hospital. I'm glad you have your knitting too. Merry Christmas.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

ooh poor you but at least you have something to keep you busy have a comfy stay and a speedy recovery youll be home soon i hope


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My love and prayers to you Nokum. Hospital isn`t fun at anytime, but Christmas must so awful for you.
Wishing you a speedy recovery. Thank goodness for knitting away the hours. In June and October, we were without power for over 2 weeks in total because of the heavy storms. Knitting really made the time pass quicker.


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

best wishes for a speedy recovery.... but, being in hospital on Christmas could mean lots of hustle and bustle too... Enjoy and make the best of it.

glad that you have your knitting with you, to pass the time.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

How blessed we are to have our knitting as 'occupational therapy'. Saying a special prayer for you as you are spending time in the hospital.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Prayers coming your way for speedy healing and wisdom and caring for your caregivers...I hope you do not run out of yarn!


----------



## Nokum (Mar 21, 2012)

So many good wishes! Thank you all so much! I'm overwhelmed!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

So sorry that you have to spend today in the hospital and glad that you have knitting with you! Speedy recovery and get on back home as soon as you can. Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## gdib (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, crafts can be a lifesaver when one is recuperating or bound to bed for any amount of time. I wish you well and hope you will be up and about soon.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Will keep you in my prayers for complete and total recovery.
Take care of you.
Hugs and best wishes.


----------



## Sala (Oct 21, 2012)

Nokum said:


> I am spending time in the hospital and my stay may be quite long, but I brought my knitting and it really helps to pass the time. Already I have been asked to knit bonnets for 2 of my nurses. Without my knitting I think I would go crazy (crazier?). Thank God my mom taught my how to knit!
> PS. Today is Christmas Day and I wish all and sundry a happy and peaceful holiday.
> I won't be getting on the computer much but will check in with KP whenever I can.


Before you know it you will have a whole fan club. You are probably warming up so many people's Christmases just by being in bed and knitting away. Good on you for keeping your spirits up and giving the nurses something to look forward to. I hope your health will improve before too long. Best wishes.


----------



## babydelights (Mar 19, 2011)

Hope your well very soon , and glad you have your knitting with you , helps take your mind of things , hope you had a good day yesterday and the hospital xmas dinner was good . take care get well soon love Fran xx


----------



## srossman (Oct 25, 2011)

Best wishes through a speedy recovery. Knitting does get us through a lot of tough spots. Stay strong.


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

I think everything I want to say has already been said on this posting. You are in my prayers for a speedier recovery that you envisage. God guard you and keep you safe in his arms during your spell in hospital and also fo always.
Warm regards


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope you will feel much better soon
Ann


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear you are spending Christmas in hospital. I hope you make a good recovery and that your knitting is helping not only in passing the time, but in taking your mind off your illness. Best wishes to you and all good wishes for a better 2013.


----------



## Lipster2004 (May 23, 2012)

I used to knit while I was on dialysis (for 7 years!) and my knitting was the only thing that kept me sane. It was also very useful while I was an in-patient where I became known as the knitting woman and many people came to talk knitting with me and this also kept me company. I hope you will be better soon and able to get home.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I hope that the time that you're in the hospital will go quickly and it's not long before you're home again..it's great that you have your knitting there to pass the time, and it's a great conversation breaker as people usually want to know what your knitting...Get Well Soon!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

So sorry you are in the hospital during thrholidays. My prayers are with you. May God bless you with a speedy recovery.


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Best wishes to you


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry you have to be in the Hospital over the Holidays, my prayers are for you to have a speedy recovery, happy knitting....


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Knitting is very therapeutic, hope it speeds up your recovery! Wishing you good health in 2013.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Praying for a speedy recovery. So glad you are still able to knit.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wishing you a fast recovery. So glad you are able to knit. I agree it sure does help to pass the time.


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope you have a speedy recovery. Yep, the knitting does help pass the time. Can you do without patterns?


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

hope you get well soon


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

In my prayers. Get better,and yes knitting will help pass the time.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Get well soon!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I hope you recover quickly. And, it's great that you knit to help you pass the time. 

Good wishes and prayers to you. Get well quick!!


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

Nokum, I just received my KP forum digest and so just read your post. Yes, thank heavens for knitting and how sweet of you to do bonnets for your nurses. I pray you heal quickly and completely and can return home soon. Mary


----------



## susanstr (Feb 21, 2011)

Do you have enough supplies or can something be sent to help you out? Wishing you a complete and speedy recovery. Susan


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Christmas wishes and New Year cheers coming your way for a speedy recovery! Thank God for knitting!!!!


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry to read you are in hospital Nokum. Get well soon. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

We wish you a speedyyyyyyyy recovery. Meanwhile check out the patterns you would like to knit & do your priority list. !!!!!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

My prayers are added to all the others. I am also adding you to the list with a group of women I pray with here in AZ. We have seen much happen through the power of prayer. 
Keep knitting!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Dear Nokum,
I hope you will get well very soon and knit in the pleasure of your home. That is nice of you to knit for the nurses. Get well. :thumbup:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are in the hospital. Be good. Do what the doctors say. They took classes, you know.

Be thankful there are new ways to take your temperature. With the old thermometors you didn't know WHERE they'd been!

Best wishes for a speedy recovery and keep those knitting needles moving. Knitting is the best medicine there is!


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

If you will be there a long time, it sounds serious. You are in my prayers. Feel better soon.


----------



## NANNIE5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I went thru that also and yes I had my knitting and there were times when I did not knit that my husband was really upset so now when I knit constantly he does not say anything and it got me thru tough times


----------



## corjo (Nov 26, 2012)

Praying for a speedy recovery. Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Knitting +sanity = Happiness Get well soon fellow Knitter : )


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

Wishing you renewed health & a speedy recovery.


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Hugs and prayers for a quick and complete recovery. Keep us posted.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Get well soon and come back to us.


Nokum said:


> I am spending time in the hospital and my stay may be quite long, but I brought my knitting and it really helps to pass the time. Already I have been asked to knit bonnets for 2 of my nurses. Without my knitting I think I would go crazy (crazier?). Thank God my mom taught my how to knit!
> PS. Today is Christmas Day and I wish all and sundry a happy and peaceful holiday.
> I won't be getting on the computer much but will check in with KP whenever I can.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Hope you feel better very soon. Enjoy your knitting while there and thanks for thinking of others.


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

I wish you a speedy recovery .thank heaven for knitting to keep us entertained and busy. You will be the big hit with all the nurses. 
Molly


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I pray that your stay is short and yes, thank God you can knit and give from your hands to others. God bless and many blessings for the New Year.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

sending you warm wishes for a speedy recovery! tell the nurses that if they bring you yarn you will knit!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Rjazz, love your avatar, so true.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

God Bless you, Nokum. Have a speedy recovery but enjoy your stay as much as you can. No dishes, no cooking, no housework. It's almost like a vacation with knitting time. Just kidding, I know this must be serious but keep a light heart and get well soon.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. My prayers will be with you. Yes, we knitters are lucky.


----------



## flyingrabbit (Oct 8, 2012)

Wishing you health, peace, and lots of knitting! Thinking of you....


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Get well soon and come back to us.
> 
> 
> Nokum said:
> ...


 To Nokum & everybody else in hospital oer unwell @ home very best wishes for speedy recoveries. my sister had major surgery this time 3 years ago on her back & they discovered cancer @ the same time she knitted right thru her recovery & continues to knit when attending hospital appointments for her cancer treatment, if she wasn't knitting we would all worry!! Nurses have given her yarn & she then knits it up for charity young people in old USSR areas. good health to all in 2013

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Best wishes and prayers for a complete recovery. Helen


----------



## patti8 (Oct 11, 2011)

I hope you have a speedy recovery, thank goodness for knitting. Have a very Happy & Healty New Year.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Prayers for you and hugs to you at this time.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

My prayers go out to you for a speedy recovery, so glad that you have your knitting it will help in your recovery alot.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for a speedy uncomplicated recovery. 
I'd offer to keep you supplied with yarn...but the USPS fees for CAN mail are punishing. Joan 8060


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear that you have to spend this time in hospital. Thank goodness you have your knitting to keep you company. Get well soon.


----------



## Etoile700 (Oct 31, 2012)

With your cheerful attitude you probably can erase the word lengthy stay, I bet you'll be home sooner than you think. I will pray for your complete recovery in record time.
Check in with us when you can. I'll be looking for you,
My Best to you, 

Etoile700


----------



## mitcch2 (Oct 28, 2012)

You are in my prayers.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

You sound like a lovely lady who blooms where she is planted! Many good wishes for a healthy 2013.


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

Glad to see you're knitting your way back to health. It's such a relaxing hobby(if you don't have a complicated pattern). All the best and a Healthy New Year. xx


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

May the Lord bless and keep you, may his face shine upon you, and keep you in peace. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this time, praying for your recovery from this illness. Ahhhhhhhhh, the panacea of knitting, stitch by stitch, row by row, every healing stitch you know!! knit on, knit on.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

So very sorry to hear that you will be spending the holidays in the hospital. Prayers will be said for a speedy recovery. God Bless!!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

So glad your knitting is helping you pass the time and make new friends. I hope your hospital stay is short, and your recovery speedy and complete.
Best wishes~


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Nokum.....I'm sending you best wishes for a speedy recovery...and I'm delighted to hear you are knitting in the hospital.....knitting in a hospital is a near magical experience....it will allow you to connect with positive people and experiences....and bring joy into your life......you go girl!!!
julie


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll add my best wishes for your recovery and a happy and healthy New Year. Indeed, knitting will help to pass the time


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope you are well and out of the hospital soon, I am sure the staff is enjoying watching you knit and seeing what you create. Make sure you rest and know many people wish you well. A very blessed New Year to You.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Is it not wonderful what we can do with our hands??? It all keeps me a little saner I believe. Hope you stay isn't too long and you recover quickly!


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm with you in gratefulness for knitting! Hope you get all better real soon!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Nokum said:


> I am spending time in the hospital and my stay may be quite long, but I brought my knitting and it really helps to pass the time. Already I have been asked to knit bonnets for 2 of my nurses. Without my knitting I think I would go crazy (crazier?). Thank God my mom taught my how to knit!
> PS. Today is Christmas Day and I wish all and sundry a happy and peaceful holiday.
> I won't be getting on the computer much but will check in with KP whenever I can.


Praying that you have a speedy recovery and that the hospital is as pleasant as possible. Your spirits will lift up with your knitting. Take care.


----------



## pleezed2pleez (Jun 14, 2011)

Sounds like you have a good attitude. That is sometimes as good as medicine. I pray you are home soon.


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

Blessings to you and a prayer with hope for a full recovery.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Nokum said:


> So many good wishes! Thank you all so much! I'm overwhelmed!


All the best to you hope it will not be to long I heard the hospital is one of the best my SIL was send to there from ontario for surgery our prayers are with you


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Double so erased it


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Knitting is wonderful therapy. So glad you brought yours.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I was just discharged from the hospital on Xmas eve. I know how you felt, it's a terrible place to be on a holiday. My birthday s today Dec. 26, so I especially wanted to be out!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Prayers and best wishes for your health to return.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Speedy recovery!


----------



## Maddy (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope your recovery is a speedy one. I totally agree, my mother taught me to knit when I was about 7 and I am ever so thankful that she did, it sure does help pass the time. Pleae rest, take care, enjoy your knitting.

Maddy


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Get well soon. I had to be in the hospital last week, and thought I was going to have to stay(Thank God I was able to go home) The first thing I said to my husband was "bring my knitting." Knitting is very therapeutic.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Will certainly be praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Hope you get well soon. I just spent a total of 9 days in the hospital. No fun!!! Glad you have your knitting to keep you busy. Will pray for your speedy recovery.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Prayers for a speedy recovery. You can knit many items while in the hospital, for the hospital itself. Baby items, chemo caps, wheelchair lap-ghans, etc. Sometimes they even have donated yarn available. It's also a great time to knit that afghan you never got around to, but always wanted to do. I agree, "Thank God I knit and crochet!"


----------



## Judymom (Oct 10, 2011)

God bless you - I pray you have a great recovery. Knitting has been a lifesaver for me as well. Sure helps pass the time.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending prayers for a speedy recovery. Thank goodness for knitting, eh?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Much health and healing to you. Create beautiful items--they will help you heal


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Feel better soon. It sure is a hard time to be in the hospital. Thank God your Mom taught you to knit. I bet you will have a whole lot of fans watching the progress of each item you knit. Who knows, perhaps you can start a knitting group right in your room. Teaching others your wonderful skills would be such a great Blessing. 
Saying Prayers for your fast and total recovery.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Yarn and needles/ hooks have seen me thru hospital stays, at home ailments too. It seems we want to be productive, eh?

And these things are soothing, relaxing,
Wishing you a speedy recovery.
bet,WI


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

A speedy recovery and a healthy New year


----------



## vcease (Aug 5, 2012)

You are so awesome. Knitting is for us active people who need to stay busy. Hope you get well soon. amen

Did you hear about an earthquake in Italy a few years ago, when they dug out this lady who was 97 years old and had been under rubble for 3 days? They asked her how she survived and she said, " I knitted!"

God gives us ways to survive life. Thank you God for knitting.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Nokum said:


> I am spending time in the hospital and my stay may be quite long, but I brought my knitting and it really helps to pass the time. Already I have been asked to knit bonnets for 2 of my nurses. Without my knitting I think I would go crazy (crazier?). Thank God my mom taught my how to knit!
> PS. Today is Christmas Day and I wish all and sundry a happy and peaceful holiday.
> I won't be getting on the computer much but will check in with KP whenever I can.


I'm new to Calgary & love to knit too. I will be thinking of you & a good, speedy recovery. Take Care.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

Adding a little hello from Canada, and a wish for a faster than expected recovery! What are you knitting? Maybe we could do a knit along? Nothing like a little good company to keep your spirits up, and this sure is the place to find wonderful and caring fellow knitters.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, Nokum, it's no fun being in the hospital at any time but this time of year is especially rough. I hope your healing is swift and your nurses and staff cheerful. I agree about being grateful for knitting! I'm having my other knee replaced in Feb. and I'm really hoping to be less foggy this time - really couldn't do much knitting last time. Blessings for your healthy new year!


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

So sorry to hear you are unwell, wishing you a very speedy recovery and hope you are home soon. Hugs Lynda.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Prayers to you for healing and comfort. Knitting keeps me centered when I get off track. We had a beautiful snow storm last night so we shall stay in and I will knit, I love the snow now that I am retired and do not need to challange the roads.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Nokum, I hope all of the prayers and thoughts I've read on this message help you with a speedy recovery. The warmth and kindness of all of these wonderful kp friends should help you heal. I hope you're home soon.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's hoping for a very speedy (much speedier than thought) recovery. Good things come to knitters, especially in times when the seas are rough. I send hope for calm waters in the days ahead.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Hope you're well again soon!

Hazel


----------



## marilynann (Mar 23, 2011)

Wishing you a speedy recovery and a Happy, Healthy New Year, keep up the knitting!


----------



## avidreadrr (Mar 19, 2012)

So sorry you need to spend the holidays in the hospital. I wish you the best of the new year and good health. Keep knitting!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

May I add my best wishes and prayers for a speedy and uneventful recovery!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I personally wish you my best and hope your stay wont be a long as your thinking....GOD SPEED!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Prayers for you for a speedy recovery. You have a wonderful attitude which will help with the recovery. Knit on! 

Sounds like you have wonderful nurses!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

josephinemiller said:


> I was just discharged from the hospital on Xmas eve. I know how you felt, it's a terrible place to be on a holiday. My birthday s today Dec. 26, so I especially wanted to be out!


Good health to you in 2013 & happy birthday, mine is 2 moro! not a great time for birthdays but I have never had to work on mine always seemed to be a day off!!! & it is a great time for families.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh Nokum, I hope you had a good Christmas, although in the hospital. Will say prayers for your good health. Please take care and know we KPers are thinking and praying for you. Glad the knitting offers you lots of comfort. It's a great way to entertain ourselves, isn't it?


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Nokum said:


> I am spending time in the hospital and my stay may be quite long, but I brought my knitting and it really helps to pass the time. Already I have been asked to knit bonnets for 2 of my nurses. Without my knitting I think I would go crazy (crazier?). Thank God my mom taught my how to knit!
> PS. Today is Christmas Day and I wish all and sundry a happy and peaceful holiday.
> I won't be getting on the computer much but will check in with KP whenever I can.


Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry you are in the hospital but good that you can knit. I just got out and was not able to focus enough to knit - I've been home 3 days and just starting to think about knitting.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Nokum said:


> I am spending time in the hospital and my stay may be quite long, but I brought my knitting and it really helps to pass the time. Already I have been asked to knit bonnets for 2 of my nurses. Without my knitting I think I would go crazy (crazier?). Thank God my mom taught my how to knit!
> PS. Today is Christmas Day and I wish all and sundry a happy and peaceful holiday.
> I won't be getting on the computer much but will check in with KP whenever I can.


Nokum I pray that you will get well very soon. Hospitals are not fun, but, knitting is, so I hope you find the best of both worlds.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm glad you've got your knitting to help you pass the time while you're in the hospital. Hope you'll be able to be discharged before too long. Keep up the positive attitude and the needles clicking. I'm glad the nurses appreciate what you make. Try to have a Happy and Healthy New Year!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm wisnhing you a speedy recovery. Knitting really does make time pass quickly.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

lindaspinney said:


> Sorry you are in the hospital but good that you can knit. I just got out and was not able to focus enough to knit - I've been home 3 days and just starting to think about knitting.


llindaspinney you are in the planning stage. Use this time to plan something for yourself. You deserve it!


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Adding my positive thoughts and prayers to those from other KP members. Hope your stay in hospital is not too long, and you are able to return home soon. It has been too cold to venture outside, and no emergencies have made it necessary, not even Boxing Day sales! It has been a quiet time of re-organizing my stash and patterns. Another pair of mitts completed last night.
Wishing you a happy New Year with many blessings. N.


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

Nokum, my prayer is your stay is short.
Intelligent people make the best of where they are at, knitters are great at making the best of every moment.
You have many friends right here, and all good thoughts being sent your way to lift your spirits. 
Keep us posted as how you are moving forward.
May God Bless You, 
always, adele


----------



## Nokum (Mar 21, 2012)

I want to send all good thoughts to those others among us who are (or were) in the hospital. I hope the staff where you are, are as kind & caring as they are here. I will see 3 of my grandkids today. Hurrah!


----------



## Nokum (Mar 21, 2012)

joanh8060 said:


> Sending good thoughts for a speedy uncomplicated recovery.
> I'd offer to keep you supplied with yarn...but the USPS fees for CAN mail are punishing. Joan 8060


Are they ever! Nearly needed to take out a bank loan to send gifts to grandchildren in Alaska :?


----------



## Chulee (Oct 11, 2011)

Sending prayers that you will soon be feeling better. Knitting has always helped me to cope with life's challenges - hoping that it will do the same for you.  :wink: Chulee


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Wishing you good health. Your attitude is the best.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

I think your fan club has already started! All the best for a speedy recovery


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Adding my prayers and wishes for speedy recover. Bless you.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Wishing you a speedy recovery. I am so sorry to hear you are in for a lengthy stay but the knitting should help. Any time I knew I wouuld be in for more than a day I also took my knitting. As you stated, it is a Godsend.


Nokum said:


> I am spending time in the hospital and my stay may be quite long, but I brought my knitting and it really helps to pass the time. Already I have been asked to knit bonnets for 2 of my nurses. Without my knitting I think I would go crazy (crazier?). Thank God my mom taught my how to knit!
> PS. Today is Christmas Day and I wish all and sundry a happy and peaceful holiday.
> I won't be getting on the computer much but will check in with KP whenever I can.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Prayers from California. With your attitude and in proximity to anything possible healthwise, you will be out of there soon. Take care.


Ramona


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's hoping your recovery will be faster than expected and you are home soon. I too am glad you have your knitting to keep you occupied. Hospitals can be so boring (I know). You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lslosh709 (Feb 9, 2012)

TAKE CARE AND STAY WARM! YOU'LL BE UP AND ABOUT IN NO TIME AT ALL! YOU ARE IN MY PRAYERS!


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

i echo the scentiment when you are in pain knitting takes your mind off it


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Wishing you a short stay and speedy recovery. Knitting is a God send. Helps you relax and recuperate more quickly.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Nokum - when I had my heart attack at the Sheep Show I asked my friend to bring me 2 things in the hospital - my cell phone ( and I am not a cell-phone junkie - I just knew that I would need to communicate a lot, being out of my home state alone) and my knitting. I was right on both counts. It does help to while away the hours, which most of us are not usually able to do. I hope you have to finish those hats at home and take them back to the nurses because you are better so soon!


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

God Bless and keep you, plus give a quick and total recovery to you. Sorry you are ill, but glad you have a good attitude and knitting to help pass the time.

Vickey


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

If good wishes could cure, you will be well very soon. You are in my prayers.


----------



## MANDMA (Dec 26, 2012)

PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hope your stay is not as long as you anticipate.... and you can take your knitting home soon.... Our knitting really is a blessing when faced with long waits, hospitals and all those pesky tests.... Feel better soon and keep those needles clicking...


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you, and a speedy recovery to you in the new year!! Happy Knitting!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wishing you a speedy recovery and hopefully your stay in hospital won't be as long as anticipated. Glad you have your knitting with you to keep you sane!


----------



## Jeanniebug (Dec 25, 2012)

Wishing you a speedy recovery! One of the things I like about knitting and crochet is that they can be done in bed, if need be.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope you recover quickly  I know the feeling about hospitals when I had my hernia op I sat and knitted all day! Then when I came out of hospital there wasn't much I could do either,so on went the tv and the knitting was on the go all the time 
I did two sweaters for my daughter in less than 3 weeks when I was recovering! lol


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Hope you had a merry Christmas, even though you were hospitalized. Hope you will be well soon and home with your loved ones.
Karon


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

Nokum, I hope your Christmas was peaceful although Christmas Eve might be the only night it is acceptable to wake a patient at 2am for a pill! You might see Santa at that hour! Be well, best hopes for a happy and healthy new year, you are in my thoughts as you recuperate.


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. So happy that you have something to pass your time during your stay. And you are knitting for others--how thoughtful as well.


----------



## KayRedHat (Dec 11, 2012)

My prayers are with you! Glad the knitting helps to pass the time!


----------



## Qiangel (May 17, 2012)

I don't pray but wish you well ... knitting has helped me to survive PTSD ... it is such great therapy... lots of good things in 2013


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry to read that you are in hospital and send my best wishes for a speedy recovery. Glad you took your knitting with you it helps to pass the time. I couldnt do without knitting (not even on Christmas Day) in the evening after everyone has gone.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I hope the best for you and a healthy and fast recovery. I am glad your knitting is helping pass the time away. Time can seem forever in one day while in the hospital. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## blondie44890 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, Knitting is a blessing! and a speedy recovery to you!


----------



## meemaw (Jul 27, 2012)

sending you our prayers and wishes for a complete recovery as well -- so glad that you have your knitting to keep busy -- knitting has always been one of my best therapies!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Grammax8 said:


> Prayer said for a speedy and complete recovery for you. Glad you have your knitting to help you pass the time....nice the nurses have made requests. Keep up the cheery atittude and post your projects when you are able...looking forward to seeing them.


I hope you are well soon.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Adding myprayers for a speedy recovery for you too xxxx


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you have to spend a long stay in the hospital, but so glad you have your knitting along with you. Knitting and crochetting (does that word have two t's in it?) have saved me from boredom so many times I can't even count them.

Bev


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

My very best wishes for a quick and speedy recovery. I too am very thankful that I know how to knit. Take care


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Nokum, Sorry to hear of your plight, and will keep you in my prayers. Knitting is a comfort next to a snuggly kitty kat.


----------



## nanathewiz (Nov 7, 2012)

My prayers are with you.. Wishing you the best and hoping the time flies by quick.

Big hugs to you and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Praying for a speedy recovery..What would we do without our knitting...


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hoper you are not in bed too long and that you had A merry Xmas


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, so sorry for your incapacitation. Hope it goes well and quickly.


----------



## chi ladyknitter (Nov 20, 2012)

Speedy recovery, Nice you have something you can do with your hands to pass the time. I'm sure you will get more requests for things as your knitting will be lovely just like you. Special long distance hug from a fellow Canadian in Ontario.


----------



## Lesleyanita (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello Nokum - Sending you greetings from South Australia! Hope you are feeling better and able to continue with your knitting in hospital. As you say it helps to pass the time and you are able to get on with projects that you have wanted to start. Hope you have had some nice company too which also helps to make the stay more enjoyable. 
Wishing you good health in 2013. Cheers! Lesleyanita


----------



## navigator (Dec 18, 2012)

Wishing you health and a short stay. I think knitting is meditative and relaxing. Seems like a good way to pass the time while recuperating.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sending prayers for a speedy recovery! I am glad that your knitting is with you to keep you company and hopefully lessen your stress so that your body can be more able to take care of itself!


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Sure hope 2013 will be a better year for you. All of us will be hoping the best for you with a speedy recovery. Every stitch will mean we're all thinking of you. Best wishes!


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Get Well Soon and I wish you all the best for Christmas and the New Year x


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

So glad that you could knit while on dialysis. My Husband has been on dial for 3 years but because his fistula is on his fore-arm that's out of the question. He and his fellow patients suffer from cold hands and wear fingerless gloves so I knit a pair every so oftenand they are always welcome. Many long term hospital patients(especially the elderly) suffer from cold feet so bed socks are a regular on my 'to-do"list.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I pray that you will have a speedy recovery and be home soon.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

Many prayers for a speedy recovery. I say thank God, too. I am alone at night often, and if not for my dogs and my knitting I'd be on the funny farm for sure, It also keeps my fingers limber enough to keep going. Good exercise for those arthritic joints, wish I could figure out a way to knit with my knees. Get well soon,
:-D


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

I live in NW Calgary and am wondering which hospital you are in? If you need anything I could get it for you and stay for a visit. Wishing you a speedy recovery. I've spent time in each hospital here so know that you are well looked after.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

So sorry you have to be in the hospital and pray for a total recovery! Hope you had a nice Christmas and I know you are thankful to be able to knit---I sure am, too!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Nokum, Sorry to hear about your stay in the hospital. Hope you have a good recovery and can put this behind you. I have withdrawal when I do not have my knitting.


----------



## edgewalker (Dec 14, 2011)

Hope you recover quickly. Staying positive will help. Best wishes.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Get well soon. :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Praying for you to get well and out of the hospital soon. Keep knitting and think good healthy thoughts


----------



## shirleyMus (Nov 5, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: I agree with you 100% If I didn't have my knitting I think I would go round bend. i can always kinit out my frustrations.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Christmas is the worst time I think to have to spend time in the hospital .. though of course no time is good! Best wishes for a great holiday season and a very speedy recovery. Nice that you will be able to spend time on your knitting while you are there.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

hope you are better soon I know that can be a trial but God willing perhaps you wont be there for long will pray for you.Enjoy your knitting time and rest.Glenda


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Bummer on the hospital stay. Hope you are feeling better real soon. Keep knitting.


----------



## Omarsha (Dec 13, 2012)

Nokum said:


> I am spending time in the hospital and my stay may be quite long, but I brought my knitting and it really helps to pass the time. Already I have been asked to knit bonnets for 2 of my nurses. Without my knitting I think I would go crazy (crazier?). Thank God my mom taught my how to knit!
> PS. Today is Christmas Day and I wish all and sundry a happy and peaceful holiday.
> I won't be getting on the computer much but will check in with KP whenever I can.


Hi Nokum! 
I do hope you get better as quickly as possible. I'm glad you know and do knitting too. I know what its like to leave your needle work behind and then find out you could have been doing it. Especially in an hospital, you want to have some sought of something to do and knitting is great. My latest project was a Entrelac scarf. It was a doosy but I made it to the light. I'm mostly a crocheter. but I enjoy both. Take care now and I hope you don't mind me saying this but trust in the Only Higher Power.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Prayers from Alabama for a speedy recovery.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Hope they give you a nice dinner. Keep knitting and look forward to seeing what you make.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Take care and wishing you a speedy recovery. I really hope the knitting will help you pass the time. A hug, good thoughts and prayers coming your way. Patti


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear you r in hospital for christmas I know just how you feel as I spent a christmas in hospital. Everytime I go to hospital which is a lot I always take my knitting like you I also knit for the staff as well as the neonatal which I do all the year roundi. best of luck hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear you r in hospital for christmas I know just how you feel as I spent a christmas in hospital. Everytime I go to hospital which is a lot I always take my knitting like you I also knit for the staff as well as the neonatal which I do all the year roundi. best of luck hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Linsmom (Sep 21, 2012)

Hope you're home and feeling better soon. I had a total hip replacement done on November 2 - spent four days in hospital, and it has been a very difficult recovery at home. There have been days when I couldn't walk, but my hands are still in good shape. Knitting has been my salvation. My father taught me how to knit when I was just a little girl, and it was one of my greatest gifts from him. Dad was the eldest in a family of 18 - 15 of them girls, so I guess knitting was a part of growing up on the farm. I believe knitting is the greatest therapy there is, and my passion as well. Best wishes for a healthy and happy New Year.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Nokum said:


> I am spending time in the hospital and my stay may be quite long, but I brought my knitting and it really helps to pass the time. Already I have been asked to knit bonnets for 2 of my nurses. Without my knitting I think I would go crazy (crazier?). Thank God my mom taught my how to knit!
> PS. Today is Christmas Day and I wish all and sundry a happy and peaceful holiday.
> I won't be getting on the computer much but will check in with KP whenever I can.


OH I pray your stay will be shorter than you think. I love your positive attitude. May God bless you and send his angels to keep you company.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wishing you a much better new year and a healthier one.Hope your stay in hospital is not as long as you think.I too have done alot of time in hospital knitting,it's the best way of passing time i know,so keep up the good work.HUGS. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear you have had to spend Christmas in hospital. I do hope you will be home before you know it.


----------



## aannggeell (Dec 7, 2012)

We will pray for your speedy recovery! God bless you and your family.


----------



## babydelights (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi 
just wondered how you are ,hope your feeling better and xmas has'nt been too bad for you babe, how's the knitting doing , hugs xx Fran


----------



## marymal (May 9, 2011)

All the very best for a speedy recovery from Australia.


----------



## ssklinda (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you will be in the hospital for a while...Good luck for a speedy recovery...I wish I lived closer because I would sit and knit with you...I can't go a day without knitting !!!...Now might be the time to start that bed size afghan...Or that sweater you wanted to do...Let me know what I can do to cheer you up a little...I would even send you yarn and a pattern...I have a huge stash of yarn...I really like expensive yarns...Best of luck...Linda


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Babbsie2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Nokum! My best wishes and prayers for a speedy recovery. Get lots of rest and knit on! Maybe you can teach a nurse to knit on his/her breaks and spread the joy! I was a floor nurse and remember working on Christmas. We tried to cheer up everyone as much as possible. PM me if you need yarn!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Nokum said:


> joanh8060 said:
> 
> 
> > Sending good thoughts for a speedy uncomplicated recovery.
> ...


Good Day Nokum...if you need a yarn courier, I am it! You can PM me anytime. Hope you had an enjoyable time with 3 of your grandchildren.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I was thinking the samething -- my husband is in the hospital and it has been a much longer stay than had been anticipated. I have spent hours - knitting in my lap and hands - I knit well enough and fast enough so that I do not have to "think" - it has been a Godsend! I am also doing small things - for kids - newborns mostly and you see progress. It gives one a different perspective.

Wish you well.

Sherry


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Hope you get to go home soon. Many good wishes for a HEALTHY New Year!!


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

hope you get well soon. yes our knitting does help,but prayers are best.so a bundle of prayers coming you way.I spend a lot of time aloe thank god i knit it keeps me sane/// m]happy knigtting an d a new year


----------



## Peggyd (Oct 8, 2012)

Dear Nokum,
God be with you. I'm Praying for you &#128522;
I think Knitting was created to help us to be less stressed. I used it as a reward for myself when my kids were little and napping or after a chore I did. I'd relax with my knitting. 
I used it while waiting in the Hospital after Mammograms or x-rays etc. I had Breast Cancer in 1983 and I knitted to relieve stress. 
I am a Nurse and when I get off I knit to get my mind off of my work. It is highly stressful.
KNITTING is a God send &#128522;
I'm Praying for your fast recovery &#127800;
Blessings,
Peggyd


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi nokum, so sorry to hear you will have a long stay in hospital. Hope its a shorter stay than you expect! Happy knitting Steph.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

I am so impressed at the number of days and caring notes,we have been replying to Nokum's hospitalization over Christmas. What a caring group of knitters on KP. Nokum, hope you are healing and able to go home soon. Thoughts and prayers are still with you.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

...let me add my speedy recovery wishes and happy knitting that you never run out of yarn. get well soon


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Nokum said:


> I am spending time in the hospital and my stay may be quite long, but I brought my knitting and it really helps to pass the time. Already I have been asked to knit bonnets for 2 of my nurses. Without my knitting I think I would go crazy (crazier?). Thank God my mom taught my how to knit!
> PS. Today is Christmas Day and I wish all and sundry a happy and peaceful holiday.
> I won't be getting on the computer much but will check in with KP whenever I can.


Hi Sweet Lady! a Belated Merry Christmas. May the Warmth Love & Joy of Christmas be with you though throughout the whole next year and thereafter. I am so sorry that you have to be in the hospital and like everyone else here pray for you that you may get sprung from that place a lot sooner than you expect. 
And, don't worry about being crazy. LoL Sanity is really over rated. I believe it actually helps us to be a bit crazy. We don't take the challenges in our lives quite so seriously. Happy Knitting!
marilyn


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Wishing you a speedy recovery and all the best in the new year. Knitting is a wonderful way to pass the time and hopefully it will take your mind off of your health issues for awhile. Prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

Dear Nokum, I hope you have a speedy recovery. I was born in the Holy Cross many many years ago!


----------



## Catherine Perry (Jun 3, 2012)

I wish you a happy New Year from me in Canada. Can I or we do anything for you?
Catherine


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Dear Nokum, I'm praying you will soon be back home and feeling better. I'm so glad you've got some knitting to do to help pass the time while you are recuperating in the hospital. Take care now and know that many prayers are being sent for your recovery. Terri in TN


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

ssk1953 said:


> Dear Nokum, I'm praying you will soon be back home and feeling better. I'm so glad you've got some knitting to do to help pass the time while you are recuperating in the hospital. Take care now and know that many prayers are being sent for your recovery. Terri in TN


Nokum, how long are you in for? Ask if any nurses knit or if they have volunteers that come in who my knight someone to keep you company once in a while. Love and hugs and prayers. Judi and Dolly


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Prayers for good health and strength in the new year.


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

I love the hat you're wearing in the photo. Did you make it? If so, would you share the pattern?

Hope you get well fast.


----------



## mclausen (Dec 29, 2012)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers! Happy New Year!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Do hope you feel better soon. Glad you are able to accomplish making things. That is the best medecine. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

emmanuel - Healthy peaceful new year to you and all kp's 
i hope the dr's and nurses have wisdom to heal you! i am in pain to and just started knitting for fun and peace and i need a new r. thumb joint but i can't get it til spring cuz i have a little sweet dog who needs booties to wear in winter so i need my hands. i don't have any help either-so its hard. 2 kids live away and 1 is across the city and busy. emmanuel =God is with me with understanding and care.


----------



## azmom101 (Mar 23, 2011)

15 pages of responses- that shows the sense of community we KP'ers have for one another. Please keep us advised. 
Just know we are all carrying you in our thoughts and we wish you a Happy New Year in your recovery.
AZ Mom


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Imarachne (Sep 18, 2011)

Hurry and get better but don't stop knitting !!!


----------



## drea1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hope that you are feeling better as we go into 2013. Take care and knit, knit, knit. It certainly soothes the soul.


----------



## Spitze (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Nokum, how are you today? I am sending my warm wishes for a healthy and happy year 2013. May there be much more knitting on your part in good health, supported by friends!


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I love the wrap that you show on your page. Do you have the pattern for it? I would love to make one.
Karon


----------



## Spitze (Jun 27, 2011)

karonwurst said:


> I love the wrap that you show on your page. Do you have the pattern for it? I would love to make one.
> Karon


Hi Karon, here is the link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/confetti-shawl

Happy knitting.


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

speedy recovery and prayerful wishes to you.Happy New Year to all,its wonderful to be part of such a caring group


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> How blessed we are to have our knitting as 'occupational therapy'. Saying a special prayer for you as you are spending time in the hospital.


ditto


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

God grant you a speedy recovery, and enjoy blessing others with the gift of knitting


----------

